# Autotrail Cheyenne 632SE Fiat Ducato 2.8 HDI



## j20ands10 (Sep 16, 2010)

We are getting close to buying the above can anyone offer any advise on things to check. This is our second my upgrading to a fixed bed to keep her indoors happy.


----------

